# Could i help ??



## Miss Snowshoe (Dec 10, 2008)

Morning Peeps ... was just wondering if i could try and help with re-homing some of these kitties by posting a page for them on OH's website or something ??? just really want to help !!


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

That's nice of you to do.


----------

